# 1940 crusty Huffman men' frame



## rideahiggins (Jan 14, 2022)

1940 Huffman men^s frame. Has a hole in seat tube above the bottom bracket. Did I mention it's rusty. $45 shipping. Or pick up at the Hoosier swap on 1-22-22 in Lebanon IN.


----------

